# Titan Treffen (ZH) 2012 in Zürich



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

Liebe Titanfahrende und -interessierte

Das diesjährige Titantreffen findet in Zürich statt. Da Eigenheime in Zürich nicht (von normalen Menschen) zu finanzieren sind, wird die Homebase der Veranstaltung singlestophs Laden "Flamme Rouge" sein.







Dort wird gefrühstückt und nach der Tour, bzw. den Touren gegrillt. Da der Laden sich aufs Wesentliche konzentriert wird das alles weitestgehend OUTDOOR (unter der Markise, der dem Vordach) stattfinden. Deshalb sollte der Termin in der Phase sicherer Witterung, sprich Sommer stattfinden.


So weit das WO. Das detaillierte WANN und das WAS folgt noch.  


In Sachen Unterkunft und Bikerevier werden wir kaum mit den letzten Jahren mithalten können, aber wir versuchen dann einfach mit Lokalkolorit, städtischem Flair und unserer gnadenlosen Gastfreundschaft (Bier, Wein und zur Not auch irish whiskey) auszugleichen 

Zwei nette Touren bringen wir dann schon auch zusammen. Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten!

Die Herren versus und singlestoph freuen sich (den in der Mitte lernt Ihr dann auch noch kennen).


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Januar 2012)

*COOL *

BITTE NICHT IM AUGUST  
ANSONSTEN KANN ICH IN
UNSEREM ZÜRIDOMIZIL

SICHER 4 GÄSTE AUFNEHMEN

*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. Januar 2012)

einfach nicht ende april (ssec in Frankreich), 
19/20 und 26/27. mai - 24h finale ligure solo wm / team
und 11. juni hobby paris roubaix

würd ich einfach mal so ....


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> einfach nicht ende april (ssec in Frankreich),
> 19/20 und 26/27. mai - 24h finale ligure solo wm / team
> und 11. juni hobby paris roubaix
> 
> würd ich einfach mal so ....



davon fällt allerhöchstens paris roubaix in den sommer und wenn ich es recht überlege, will ich da vielleicht auch mit. finale sowieso.

wann ist l'eroica?


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *COOL *



für DICH wäre natürlich auch ein platz bei uns frei gewesen


----------



## singlestoph (12. Januar 2012)

eroica ist erstes WE oktober


----------



## zingel (13. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> (den in der Mitte lernt Ihr dann auch noch kennen).









Ich würde natürlich auch kommen, wenn Zeit vorhanden.

21./22. Juli SBM
4./5. August 24h Schötz


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich auch kommen, wenn Zeit vorhanden.



genau der!



zingel schrieb:


> 21./22. Juli SBM
> 4./5. August 24h Schötz



ist notiert worden


----------



## Nordpol (13. Januar 2012)

alleine schon des laden wegens würde ich da gerne mal hinkommen, sieht irgendwie symphtisch aus. aber 900km ist dann doch zu weit....


----------



## MisterXT (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei! Ende August sind wir wahrscheinlich auf unserem Alpen Cross aber ansonsten immer Zeit für so was.

Wir wären allerdings zu zweit mit nur einem Ti- Bike. Meine Beifahrerin will sich ja unbedingt Zürich ansehen. 


Freu mich jetzt schon!


----------



## singlestoph (13. Januar 2012)

so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (13. Januar 2012)

Ich sag auch mal vorsichtig..."Bin dabei"

Terminlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Fezza (13. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich im Oktober das erste mal dabei war, werde ich versuchen auch nach Züri zu kommen! Bitte Termin so früh wie möglich bekanntgeben, damit ich meine Form dahingehend optimieren kann


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Januar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Bitte Termin so früh wie möglich bekanntgeben, damit ich meine Form dahingehend optimieren kann



detto.....


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Januar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> so?



Bitte nicht ...die Ti Nähte von Santana könnten einige vertreiben


----------



## Altitude (13. Januar 2012)

ich bin gewillt dieses jahr auch zu kommen, wenn der termin passt....


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

tja, ich hab immer noch "nur"ein stahl...sonst wär ich auch dabei gewesen...wenns terminlich gepasst hät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (13. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, ich hab immer noch "nur"ein stahl...sonst wär ich auch dabei gewesen...wenns terminlich gepasst hät.



Beim ersten treffen wurde sogar Taiwan-Alu toleriert. Wüsste nicht das die statuten geändert wurden.


----------



## chriiss (13. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, ich hab immer noch "nur"ein stahl...sonst wär ich auch dabei gewesen...wenns terminlich gepasst hät.



Bitte nicht übel nehmen aber:
http://www.lyrics80.com/DENDEMANN-STUMPF-IST-TRUMPF-3.0-LYRICS/229922/


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)




----------



## Don Trailo (14. Januar 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Beim ersten treffen wurde sogar Taiwan-Alu toleriert. Wüsste nicht das die statuten geändert wurden.


die statuten wurden härter... oh ja...


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die statuten wurden härter... oh ja...



neeee, 2011 soll tatsächlich sogar cfk anwesend gewesen sen 

das habe ich ganz absichtlich so



versus schrieb:


> Liebe Titanfahrende *und -interessierte*



formuliert


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2012)

ich würde terminlich mal anfang juni bis etwa mitte juli anpeilen, also wenn es schon warm ist, die hauptferienzeit abwr noch nicht begonnen hat.

wenn interessierte schon feste termine haben, bitte kurz einwerfen, damit wir das berücksichtigen können.

die erkältung ist weg, -2 grad, blauer himmel und die sonne scheint: ab auf den crosser


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Januar 2012)

klingt gut dein PLAN


----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2012)

ich hab wegen venenentzündung 2 wochen sportverbot, ich weiss halt nicht ob rennradfahren sport ist oder ob das nur für wettkämpfe gilt .... dafür hab ich mir ein cfk-rennrad zum 40. derdann irgendwann im mai kommt, jetzt muss ich noch ein paar wochen auf die passenden schlauchreifens warten


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Januar 2012)

stoph
 du bekommst nächste woche noch meine restekiste die ich auf ebay nicht verkaufen konnte
 sende mir dann bitte langarm shirt in L
 und einen EZ ( Rabatt natürlich)


----------



## TiJoe (14. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ich würde terminlich mal anfang juni bis etwa mitte juli anpeilen, also wenn es schon warm ist, die hauptferienzeit abwr noch nicht begonnen hat.



Hhhmmm, das ist terminlich eher eine schwierige Zeit!

Falls ich aber frei hätte, dann würde ich glatt die 4 Std. Anreise in Kauf nehmen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Januar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hhhmmm, das ist terminlich eher eine schwierige Zeit!



oh, die ganzen 6 wochen? ich versuche mit stoph in den nächsten tagen ein paar termine festlegen zu können, die wir dann in die runde werfen.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2012)

Doodle wäre hier noch eine Idee. Könntest ja locker 10 Termine vorschlagen und jeder Ti-Fahrer kann ankreuzen, wann es ihm passt. Siehe: http://www.doodle.com/main2.html


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Doodle wäre hier noch eine Idee. Könntest ja locker 10 Termine vorschlagen und jeder Ti-Fahrer kann ankreuzen, wann es ihm passt. Siehe: http://www.doodle.com/main2.html



doodle wäre schon eine möglichkeit, ich will aber eben gerade nicht 10, sondern nur 3-4 termine anbieten, sonst kommt am ende eh nix raus. kommt bald.


----------



## TiJoe (15. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> oh, die ganzen 6 wochen?



Für mich leider ja!

Näheres bei unserem ersten gemeinsamen Kaltgetränk...

Gruß Joe


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

Übrigens - Ende Juni ist voraussichtlich ein Kleintreffen im Aargau, wär also schlecht.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Übrigens - Ende Juni ist voraussichtlich ein Kleintreffen im Aargau, wär also schlecht.



habe ich gesehen und gleich mal dagegen gestimmt . 

sieht leider gerade so aus, als ginge das den meisten sicheren kandidaten.
sobald ich rückmeldung von der roten flamme habe, gebe ich die termine bekannt.


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

achnee!


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2012)

also, wir haben getagt und es kam folgendes heraus:

16. juni / 17. juni 

ausweichtermin (bei schlechtem wetter): 30. juni / 1. juli

der ablauf ist folgendermassen:
samstag 16. juni 2012, ab 9.30 uhr besammlung an stophs laden flamme rouge im zürcher kreis 3. dort wird dann auch gefrühstückt und die bîkes (und der laden) beäugt.

anschliessend die "grosse" tour: auf den zürcher haus-uetliberg 







und weiter über die albiskette











wir würden das so auf 4-5 std tour auslegen, die man auch in mittlerer form zu schaffen sein wird. 


einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es unterwegs auch





.


zurück in züri wird dann der grosse flamme rouge grill angeworfen um die verlorenen kalorien wiederzuholen. 


sowohl bei stoph, als auch bei mir könnten je 2-3 personen übernachten, eine tolle pension ist auch ums eck (möglichst früh anmelden).


am sonntag beginnt das ganze wieder von vorne, je nach anzahl der verbleibenden frühstück bei mir, oder im laden. dann die kleine tour auf den altberg/züriberg, horgener bergtrail, oder pfannenstiel - je nach wunsch 2-4 std.






so, nun mal eifrig anmelden, wir freuen uns auf euren besuch


----------



## spoony (16. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dann mal dabei (soweit mein Kalender dies im Moment abschätzen kann). Nachdem mich die zwei Touren am letzten Treffen gnadenlos überforderten, kann es in Flachland-Zürich gar nicht mehr schlimmer werden. Ich hoffe also auf 'mittlere Form', 'gnadenlose Gastfreundschaft' und auf 'Fezza'. 
Und dann wollte ich schon lange mal in die Flamme Rouge! Schon jetzt Danke für die Organisation. Btw - wie heisst den die Pension?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Januar 2012)

spoony schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal dabei (soweit mein Kalender dies im Moment abschätzen kann). Nachdem mich die zwei Touren am letzten Treffen gnadenlos überforderten, kann es in Flachland-Zürich gar nicht mehr schlimmer werden. Ich hoffe also auf 'mittlere Form', 'gnadenlose Gastfreundschaft' und auf 'Fezza'.
> Und dann wollte ich schon lange mal in die Flamme Rouge! Schon jetzt Danke für die Organisation. Btw - wie heisst den die Pension?



hey super! freut mich! keine sorge, die tour schaffst du ohne probleme.

die pension heisst "zum guten glück", hat nur recht wenige zimmer und ist sehr gut besucht
http://www.zumgutenglueck.ch/start-de.html


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

am ersten Datum werd ich voraussichtlich kommen. Beim Zweiten muss ich evtl. wegen dem Kleinzeugs schauen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2012)

16. juni / 17. juni


----------



## Fezza (17. Januar 2012)

Die Daten sind notiert, der Formaufbau kann beginnen!
@spoony: werde versuchen, dir zu folgen, notfalls wird eine Panne vorgegäuscht!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Die Daten sind notiert, der Formaufbau kann beginnen!
> @spoony: werde versuchen, dir zu folgen, notfalls wird eine Panne vorgegäuscht!


traditionell bin ich und ZeFlo das schlusslicht
und daran ändert auch 2012 nichts! 
freu mich riesig!


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> traditionell bin ich und ZeFlo das schlusslicht
> und daran ändert auch 2012 nichts!
> freu mich riesig!



 hinter uns fährt NIEMAND! 

aberichdarfjanichtkommentischraubenundbolzenzählenjanichtmehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> hinter uns fährt NIEMAND!
> 
> aberichdarfjanichtkommentischraubenundbolzenzählenjanichtmehr


 
ich hoffe echt das du kommst
versus hat ja geschrieben *auch für intressierte*
und die rote flamme verunstalten macht doch spass


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> hinter uns fährt NIEMAND!



ausser der vielleicht 








ZeFlo schrieb:


> aberichdarfjanichtkommentischraubenundbolzenzählenjanichtmehr



klar darfst du kommen! DU dürftest sogar mit plastik kommen. 

das schreibe ich nur weil du es eh nicht machst und du das natürlich hören wolltest


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das schreibe ich nur weil du es eh nicht machst und du das natürlich hören wolltest



seidirdanurnichtzusicher


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> traditionell bin ich und ZeFlo das schlusslicht
> und daran ändert auch 2012 nichts!
> freu mich riesig!



diese Tradition ist 2011 bereits abgelaufen....


----------



## singlestoph (17. Januar 2012)

plastik kann ich jetzt auch 






fahren muss ich wohl singlespeed weil geschaltetes titan hab ich nur in zu klein oder in strassenrad


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> fahren muss ich wohl singlespeed weil geschaltetes titan hab ich nur in zu klein oder in strassenrad



das kriegen wir schon hin 




uto kulm 20100115_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr

wenn du sehr darauf aufpasst, vielleicht auch das




GT_wb_xizang_cockpit2 von ver.sus auf Flickr

dass ich DIR mal ein leihrad anbieten würde, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht


----------



## MisterXT (17. Januar 2012)

Jawoll! Notiert!

Das Mootsi scharrt schon mit den Rädern!


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> 16. juni / 17. juni



bin dabei...werd wohl freitag anreisen

wie steht der schweizer zoll sich zur zeit beim import fränkischen bieres an? brauch ich ein visum? wo kann ich pennen?
fragen über fragen...

@Flo & Don
darf ich mit grupetto spielen - bitte...

@stoph
gibts noch ein fl-trikot langarm in xl (besser xxl)?


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> bin dabei...werd wohl freitag anreisen
> 
> wie steht der schweizer zoll sich zur zeit beim import fränkischen bieres an? brauch ich ein visum? wo kann ich pennen?
> fragen über fragen...
> ...



super!

fränkisches bier wäre natürlich toll. so weit ich das weiss sind 2 liter frei, den rest musst du zu 0.25 rappen pro liter verzollen. geht also noch.

du kannst sehr gerne bei stoph, oder mir pennen. ich nehme dich auf die übernachtungsliste, ok? (bisher don + alti)

wie wir das dann verteilen, sehen wir wenn wir wissen wer kommt und über nacht bleibt.


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2012)

ja, ein platz auf der übernachtungsliste wäre schon sehr hilfreich...

evtl. kommt des närmbercher zigarettenbürschla auch mit - schaun mer mal ob sich der alex (shutupandride) in ein fädder auto traut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Januar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ja, ein platz auf der übernachtungsliste wäre schon sehr hilfreich...
> 
> evtl. kommt des närmbercher zigarettenbürschla auch mit - schaun mer mal ob sich der alex (shutupandride) in ein fädder auto traut...



bestens. einfach bescheid geben, wenn ihr wisst, ob ihr zu zweit kommt.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Januar 2012)

Wäre toll wenn du es schaffst zu kOmmen
Alex
Und ja
Du darfst bei uns mitfahren
Bin gerne im Schatten


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2012)

don, DIR werd ich gerne schatten spenden...


----------



## shutupandride (18. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn du es schaffst zu kOmmen
> Alex


bock hätte ich schon schwerstens.
der termin ist leider schei.sse für mich., aber evtl kann ich ja was basteln


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Januar 2012)

dann bastle!!!
ihr wisst ja nicht wie toll zürcher nächte sein können


----------



## shutupandride (21. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> dann bastle!!!
> ihr wisst ja nicht wie toll zürcher nächte sein können


so [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtV83t4ZyPU"]die Kassierer - PartylÃ¶we      - YouTube[/nomedia] , oder mit mehr niwo?
sofern mich nicht der blitzschlag beim schei.ssen trifft, komme ich sa abend nach und würde mich gerne für einen schlafplatz anmelden


----------



## versus (21. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sofern mich nicht der blitzschlag beim schei.ssen trifft, komme ich sa abend nach und würde mich gerne für einen schlafplatz anmelden



top 

ist gebucht!


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ist gebucht!


sehr gut, danke!


----------



## tifreak (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen 

Dieses Jahr werd ich das treffen mal auslassen -  aber aus gutem Grund!

ich hab dann ein weiteres, mir teures Anhängsel und bin noch in US von A unterwegs- landen am 17. wieder in der City des Treffs.

Viel Spass wünscht der Tom

und guten Durst wünsch ich euch natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Januar 2012)

schade! die ausrede wird akzeptiert 

viel spass und bring was schönes mit


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Januar 2012)

Hey! Coole Sache, Termin klingt gut!

@ Kollegen aus Franken: Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei für mich und mein Radl? Würde mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2012)

würde mich freuen! gib bescheid, wenn ich dich auf die couchliste nehmen soll.


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> würde mich freuen! gib bescheid, wenn ich dich auf die couchliste nehmen soll.



 perfektes management! 

die Couch soll für Exoten frei bleiben...


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Exoten



meinst du damit die ostschweizer, liechtensteiner, oder franken


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kollegen aus Franken: Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei für mich und mein Radl? Würde mich gerne anschließen!



kloar, solangst koa clubberer bist...



			
				schweizer herbergsvater schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du damit die ostschweizer, liechtensteiner, oder franken



armer ungläubiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> kloar, solangst koa clubberer bist...


auf jeden fall musste der club nicht 500.000mal mit irgendwelchen dorfvereinen fusionieren, um am leben zu bleiben
der jesus soll sich halt überlegen, ob er fr oder sa fahren will


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Januar 2012)

@ versus: hast du noch einen Platz zum Pennen für mich?


----------



## Altitude (30. Januar 2012)

ich wollt am freitag so gegen 15:00/16:00  von fürth aus gen zürich starten


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ versus: hast du noch einen Platz zum Pennen für mich?



klar! ich, oder stoph!

insgesamt bringen wir sicher 6 leute unter. zur not auch mehr.
das heisst dann allerdings isomatten + schlafsack mitbringen. 

wir stellen ein paar qm parkettboden + sanitäre anlagen und was man sonst noch so braucht zur verfügung 





du bist auf der liste!


----------



## singlestoph (30. Januar 2012)

bei mir im hinterhof könnte man auch noch zelte aufstellen, zur not


----------



## TiJoe (30. Januar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> bei mir im hinterhof könnte man auch noch zelte aufstellen, zur not



Mein VW-Bus würde da auch hin passen?

Keramik-Zugang wäre auch möglich?

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Mein VW-Bus würde da auch hin passen?



hinpassen würde er wohl schon, aber wie er da hinkommen soll, ist eher des problem (zugang nur durchs treppenhaus) 

beim / hinterm laden hat es sicher irgendwo platz, oder stoph?


----------



## singlestoph (30. Januar 2012)

neben dem laden hats 2 plätze vorne dran, nur für sonntag noch einen.

der hinterhof ist entweder durchs treppenhaus oder durch diverse hinterhöfe über zäune und mäuerchen usw. erreichbar


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2012)

Volker soll ich den sugo
Für die Pasta mitnehmen??


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Volker soll ich den sugo
> Für die Pasta mitnehmen??



das wäre eine schöne option! bis jetzt haben wir ein grosses gegrille geplant, aber evtl. könnte man das auch kombinieren und wenn man nur die pasta kochen muss, ist das sicher im laden auch irgendwie möglich.

übrigens:

Ich werfe mal die idee in die runde sonntags statt mtb die renner auszupacken! 




20110219_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr

was meint ihr? 
haben alle interessierten einen renner (muss ja nicht zwingend aus ti sein)? 
ist es logistisch zu aufwändig mit zwei velos anzureisen?

natürlich können wir am sonntag auch sehr gut mtb fahren 




P1090315 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (2. Februar 2012)

ich lieber MTB


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2012)

des letzte mal als ich mit 2 rädern pro fahrzeuginsasse in die schweiz eingereist bin gabs ne super lange diskussion mit dem dem "nicht-radsport-afinen"-zollbeamten...

...aber mir ists wurscht - ich diskutier gerne mit bürokraten...


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2012)

wenn du je ein mtb und rr pro kopf dabei hast, sollte das ja offensichtlich sein


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2012)

ich fahr nicht rennrad... aber wenn ihr wollt 
do it


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ich lieber MTB





Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich fahr nicht rennrad... aber wenn ihr wollt
> do it



damit ist es schon erledigt: MTB!




20120122_05 - kleine seerunde von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> damit ist es schon erledigt: MTB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das fotos ist echt gelungen leider fehlt etwas........


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das fotos ist echt gelungen leider fehlt etwas........



das ? 




20110306_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das ?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503657234/
> 20110306_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


 
super
 nein
 dachte schöner stahl und bauxit und ti das fehlt doch noch...


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> super
> nein
> dachte schöner stahl und bauxit und ti das fehlt doch noch...



plaste? da müssen wir für 29 wohl auf bedrich warten 
oder auf die kleineren räder zurückgreifen:




zaskar_carbon team_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du je ein mtb und rr pro kopf dabei hast, sollte das ja offensichtlich sein



...das hatte ich auch gedacht


----------



## shutupandride (8. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMCkuqL9IcM&list=FLRMA1GkdLxH3WdqJOQCn4Zg&index=1&feature=plpp_video"]Shit Cyclists Say      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Shit Cyclists Say      - YouTube





jaaaa, genauso läuft das wenn stoph und ich auf tour sind. ihr werdet es sehen - knallharter sport und jede menge biketechtrashtalk...


----------



## Altitude (8. Februar 2012)

...now i'm really scared!

freude, freude


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2012)

Buuuuuh


----------



## TiJoe (9. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> jaaaa, genauso läuft das wenn stoph und ich auf tour sind. ihr werdet es sehen - knallharter sport und jede menge biketechtrashtalk...



Eieiei Jungs, ihr macht mich schon neugierig! 

Ich bin familienintern schon im Terminkampf, mal schauen...

greez, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Februar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Eieiei Jungs, ihr macht mich schon neugierig!



das war absicht


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> jaaaa, genauso läuft das wenn stoph und ich auf tour sind. ihr werdet es sehen - knallharter sport und jede menge biketechtrashtalk...



shit! kann man das mit dem sport streichen?


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> shit! kann man das mit dem sport streichen?



du meinst eher so?




DSC02407 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## OneTwo (10. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mir das so durchlese und ansehe, dann bekomme ich auch lust teilzunehmen. 
leider habe ich (noch) kein Titan im hause ...


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2012)

so, damit das hier nicht in vergessenheit gerät ein paar bilder vom ort des geschehens











die touren sind auch schon grob angedacht. einmal links vom see, einmal rechts vom see und evtl. auch einmal auf dem see


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> so, damit das hier nicht in vergessenheit gerät ein paar bilder vom ort des geschehens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf dem see klingt nach einem ausklang mit einem 





*fantasisch*


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe mal ein- bzw. höchstens niedrige zweistellige kilometerzahlen


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2012)

das kulinarische angebot auf der fähre ist eher begrenzt  ;-)

schön ist es aber doch immer überzusetzen


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal ein- bzw. höchstens niedrige zweistellige kilometerzahlen



keine sorge, die fähre ist höchstens 3 km unterwegs


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2012)

ab 3,1 km werd ich seekrank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ab 3,1 km werd ich seekrank...



Erinnere mich wage , vor Jahren
Romanshorn - friedrichshafen 
Morgenfahrt bei Sturm
Und x Leute am Kotzen
War herrlich


----------



## versus (15. März 2012)

mal wieder ein lebenszeichen und lustmacher


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2012)

Ohhh mannnnnn.....


----------



## Altitude (16. März 2012)

...ist das fies


----------



## Fezza (16. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> mal wieder ein lebenszeichen und lustmacher



Das motiviert mich, wieder intensiver aufs Bike zu setzen und meine konditionelle Verfassung zu verbessern, hoffe, dass mein Rücken bis im Juni sämtliche Schläge auf den Holperpisten klaglos übersteht


----------



## TiJoe (16. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...ist das fies



Ach Quatsch!

Der Frankfurter Großstadtflair ist viel besser... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## ZeFlo (16. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...ist das fies



+1

und zudem weiter wie 3,1km vom see weg 
fitfukker elender!


flo


----------



## versus (16. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> weiter wie 3,1km vom see weg



hoch, oder lang 

das ganz war dann später noch kitschiger mit rosa und so.


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. März 2012)

Jungs, ick freu mir auf das Treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. März 2012)

ich bring euch übrigends an kasten davon mit:






und evtl. noch an vom






oder gibt's auch weizentrinker?

dann könnts auch a 






werden


----------



## versus (23. März 2012)

ooooohhhh... das klingt hervorragend. ich will niemandem zu nahe treten, aber mit wirklich feinem bier können wir nicht so recht aufwarten.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ooooohhhh... das klingt hervorragend. ich will niemandem zu nahe treten, aber mit wirklich feinem bier können wir nicht so recht aufwarten.


 
















*teufelszeug*


----------



## TiJoe (23. März 2012)

Oh wie nett!

Bei der Brauerei Krug habe ich schon mehrfach im Hof unter der Kastanie gesessen!

Das wäre ein echtes "Kommen-Argument"...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MisterXT (24. März 2012)

Ich pack dann noch eine Kiste Bad Aiblinger Schwarzbier dazu! Wegen der Vielfalt....


----------



## cluso (24. März 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Ich pack dann noch eine Kiste Bad Aiblinger Schwarzbier dazu! Wegen der Vielfalt....



Soll ich das Rad daheim lassen und lieber 2-3 Kisten Bier bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (24. März 2012)

Don, wie wäre es mit Sforzato....??


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Don, wie wäre es mit Sforzato....??


perfetto


----------



## versus (24. März 2012)

leute, ich glaube das könnte ganz nett werden im juni


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2012)

vino, perfetto...

(ich bring zwar a bier mit - kann aber selbst nix mit bier anfangen...)


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2012)

wein hab ich dann auch die eine oder andere flasche im laden rumliegen
und heute noch ne flasche spumante geschenkt gekriegt ...
s


----------



## versus (25. März 2012)

zur not hat es dann auch ein bisschen süsskram neben der kaffeemaschine


----------



## shutupandride (27. März 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Soll ich das Rad daheim lassen und lieber 2-3 Kisten Bier bringen?


ich würd sagen, wir lassen das mit dem radfahren ganz und erweitern unsere belastbarkeit auf anderen gebieten 
http://www.kenn-dein-limit.info/index.php?id=67


----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich würd sagen, wir lassen das mit dem radfahren ganz und erweitern unsere belastbarkeit auf anderen gebieten
> http://www.kenn-dein-limit.info/index.php?id=67


----------



## ZeFlo (27. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich würd sagen, wir lassen das mit dem radfahren ganz und erweitern unsere belastbarkeit auf anderen gebieten
> http://www.kenn-dein-limit.info/index.php?id=67




nix da! es wird mindestens 3.1km gefahren! stocknüchtern!


----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> nix da! es wird mindestens 3.1km gefahren! stocknüchtern!


ach radfahren is doch öde - lasst uns doch einfach treffen, ordentlich tote tiere verputzen und literweise bier / wein / wasimmer pressen und über vergangene (vermeintliche?) heldentaten (selbstverständlich auf dem rad, sonst ist ja das treffen fürn A....) schwadronieren   
und der fahrradladenbesitzer soll auch nicht zu knapp radfahrer blabla abbekommen ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMCkuqL9IcM"]Shit Cyclists Say      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (28. März 2012)

Volky, wie wärs mit einer Rennradtour zum Morgarten??


----------



## versus (29. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Volky, wie wärs mit einer Rennradtour zum Morgarten??



wie? die anderen trinken das gute mitgebrachte bier vor deinem laden und wir stellen die schlacht von morgarten als ausscheidungsrennen auf den raten nach?

nee, komm wir trinken lieber mit 

sonst aber immer gerne da hoch. schön wars


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2012)

morgarten wär ja flach weiter gewesen . ich würd auch von jetzt an darauf verzichten meine kette zu ölen bis da hin ...


----------



## versus (29. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ach radfahren is doch öde - lasst uns doch einfach treffen, ordentlich tote tiere verputzen und literweise bier / wein / wasimmer pressen und über vergangene (vermeintliche?) heldentaten (selbstverständlich auf dem rad, sonst ist ja das treffen fürn A....) schwadronieren



die franzosen wissen wie es geht - radfahren und trinken 




P1090111 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## versus (29. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> morgarten wär ja flach weiter gewesen . ich würd auch von jetzt an darauf verzichten meine kette zu ölen bis da hin ...



meinen diese?


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2012)

Leider liegt der Termin auf dem Ultra in Kirchzeiten. Und der ist neben den beiden Marathons im Engadin aber ein Ziel für 2012. Der Flug käme nur 150,-- Neuronen, wenn es also zu einer Verschiebung kommen sollte oder sich eine andere Gelegenheit ergibt.....

Robert


----------



## versus (5. April 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Leider liegt der Termin auf dem Ultra in Kirchzeiten.



du meinst kirchzarten, oder? als freiburger kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. wenn wir schieben sollten, wird es hier bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> du meinst kirchzarten, oder? als freiburger kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. wenn wir schieben sollten, wird es hier bekanntgegeben.




Ja, meinte ich. Mein Computer wusste es besser...


----------



## versus (6. April 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ja, meinte ich. Mein Computer wusste es besser...



freut ich auch immer, wenn die technischen geräte schlauer sind, als man selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. April 2012)

the biggest problem in computing is sitting between chair and desk...


----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

oh ja!

mal wieder ein kleiner appetizer von vor ziemlich genau 3 jahren (mit stahl)




psyclon_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Titus (20. April 2012)

Könnte man sich dem Treffen noch anschliessen?


----------



## versus (22. April 2012)

klar, sehr gerne!


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2012)

das treffen rückt näher, zeit für teaser:

den blick kennt man zwar schon, aber das war mal wieder besonders nett auf dem hausberg

reppischtal mit blick ins berner oberland



20120504_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

zürisee mit blick mürtschenstock / churfirsten



20120504_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

panorama



20120504_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr

so siehts allerdings nicht immer aus - bilder von heute



20120506_18 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20120506_26 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20120506_10 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20120506_29 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Fezza (6. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön!! Auch der Schlamm sieht gut aus! Ich bin Freund von solch, widrigen Bedingungen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2012)

versus frag mal den stoph ,ob er das Ti am handgelenk reparieren konnte der mailfaule mann


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2012)

noch nicht, eine vielversprechende adresse hat er von mir aber schon bekommen.


----------



## MisterXT (10. Mai 2012)

Oh ja! Ich freu mich!

Etwas anderes: die Suplests, gibts die vielleicht bei Christoph im Laden? Oder hat einer von euch 44 oder 45 und würde mich vielleicht mal in seine reinschlüpfen lassen? Frische Socken und gewaschene Füße meinerseits soll auch kein Problem sein!


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Oh ja! Ich freu mich!
> 
> Etwas anderes: die Suplests, gibts die vielleicht bei Christoph im Laden? Oder hat einer von euch 44 oder 45 und würde mich vielleicht mal in seine reinschlüpfen lassen? Frische Socken und gewaschene Füße meinerseits soll auch kein Problem sein!



soweit ich weiss gibt es in stophs laden keine mehr. meine sind glaube ich 44 und du kannst gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2012)

ich kann auch suplest aus der bundesrepublik in die schweiz mitbringen...evtl. ist ja noch in der zollfreimenge


----------



## MisterXT (10. Mai 2012)

Alex, danke, mitbringen brauchst du erst mal nix extra. Aber Versus, dein Angebot würde ich gerne annehmen!
Danke schon mal!


----------



## singlestoph (12. Mai 2012)

am anfang konnte man einzelne schuhe direkt bei suplest bestellen ....

ich hab nur nen roten der und den freeride schuh aus dem ersten jahr im laden, dann hat der vertrieb gewechselt und es hat sich der vertreter nie bei mir gemeldet obwohl er es mehr als einmal versprochen hatte .....

die schwarzen gabs mal zum viertelpreis beim grossen bikeshop/trekkingladen im ausverkauf


----------



## MisterXT (12. Mai 2012)

Ich muss meinen Chef mal bei Cosmic Anfragen lassen. Die haben den Vertrieb für D. Aber einfach was bestellen und dann zurückschicken lassen will ich einfach nicht...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Mai 2012)

deswegen könnte dir alti ja was mitbringen und im zweifelsfall wieder mit zurück nehmen ...

sent by an android from outer space


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2012)

na ja, wär ja auch a bisserl arg dämlich wäre schuhe aus fü für gab in zü zu übergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (14. Mai 2012)

jetzt hört auf damit! 
als wären die suplest schuhe die einzigen die man tragen kann 
wennn schuhe importieren und schnapper erhoffen 
>solche sachen










z.b........


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2012)

wow, den don hat ja nicht nur bei rädern geschmack...


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2012)

wo macht man denn da die cleats fest


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2012)

mal wieder ein teaser:

letzten mittwoch, albispass - vorne klein, hinten pilatus




klein pilatus 3 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> vorne klein, hinten pilatus



schauts mir aber eher nach vorne groß (53) und hinten mittel (21) aus...


----------



## Fezza (14. Mai 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass du neben GranTourismo auch Klein fährst!!

Schönes, mir zu grosses, Klein!!!


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> schauts mir aber eher nach vorne groß (53) und hinten mittel (21) aus...



vorne stimmt, das pilatus ritzel wäre eher 34   

bin tatsächlich schon lange nicht mehr die klassische übersetzung gefahren, ging aber sehr gut. das klein verschwendet auch keinerlei kräfte in rohrverwindungen, o. ä.

aufwärts ein wahnsinnsrad, abwärts auch, allerdings nur auf gutem asphalt. letztes mal in der provence sind mir bei den abfahrten von den pässen fast die plomben rausgefallen 



Fezza schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass du neben GranTourismo auch Klein fährst!!
> 
> Schönes, mir zu grosses, Klein!!!



GT hatte nur ein richtig gutes rennrad (zr, v.a. das lotto) und das ist auch nicht mit einem klein quantum vergleichbar. 

nachdem meine liebste mit ihrem perlmuttlackierten titan auch dabei war, gibt es ein paarfoto mit zwei von den geilesten paintjobs ever:




klein bianchi pilatus von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Fezza (14. Mai 2012)

das Bianchi bitte an mich!


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> das Bianchi bitte an mich!



ich glaube sie würde zum äussersten greifen 

es heisst "urs" 








du wirst sie bald kennenlernen und kannst dann ja einen versuch starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (14. Mai 2012)

na dann soll sie Urs behalten... ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (15. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> es heisst "urs"



auf solche sachen kommen nur frauen


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2012)

du würdest deinen rad eher ein mädchennamen ....

Tamara?


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> auf solche sachen kommen nur frauen



irgendwie schon. ich gebe meinen sachen nie namen. 

"urs" ist durch den sehr sympathischen vorbesitzer, dessen namen am oberrohr prangt (und natürlich nicht entfernt wird) begründet 


stoph: obacht, meine nichte heisst so


----------



## cluso (15. Mai 2012)

Sorry,

wann war nochmal der Termin?


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> wann war nochmal der Termin?



Tamaras Geburtstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Tamaras Geburtstag?



der ist am valentinstag. das treffen ist am 16./17. juni. 

sa.: frühstück am laden, dann 3-4 std tour (einkehr möglich), dann bbq am laden. 
so.: frühstück je nach teilnehmerzahl bei mir, oder wieder laden, dann kleinere tour 2-3 std, dann tschau zäme.


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das treffen ist am 16./17. juni.



*N E I N* 

ich war der meinung 22. - 24. -> ich depp

(und schon wieder bin ich raus - an dem we 16./17. hab ich eine geschäftliche verpflichtung - meine kasten bier für euch geb ich dem nürnberger zigarettenbürschle mit - trinkts wenigstens einen auf mich)


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> *N E I N*
> 
> ich war der meinung 22. - 24. -> ich depp
> 
> (und schon wieder bin ich raus - an dem we 16./17. hab ich eine geschäftliche verpflichtung - meine kasten bier für euch geb ich dem nürnberger zigarettenbürschle mit - trinkts wenigstens einen auf mich)



   neee, oder? verschieben!!!


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2012)

seminar mim ganzen team - 8 Leute - und das beste:

ICH VOLLPFOTEN HAB DAS SEMINAR GEPLANT...

...ich hab mir wohl irgendwann mal in einem anflug von geistiger umnachtung den 22.-24. in meinen kalender eingetragen - ohne danach nochmal den termin mit dem aus dem tread gegenzuchecken...aarghh


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2012)

ich resümiere mal die zusagen/interessenten:

don trailo
nebeljäger
fezza
mr. xt
cluso (?)
spoony
zingel
derbestaussehendemod
shutupandride
jesusfreak
tijoe (?)
titus (?)

dazu noch die herren 
singlestoph
versus


wie sieht es bei den genannten aus?
wer will sonst noch?

beat, bedrich, onkel doktor?


----------



## Fezza (16. Mai 2012)

Fahrgemeinschaft, naher Osten (Nebeljäger, Don Trailo und meine Wenigkeit) wird koordiniert......


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2012)

diesespitzenkannstdudirsparen 

übrigens, die 3km schaff ich mittlerweile locker! 

bis dann
flo


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> übrigens, die 3km schaff ich mittlerweile locker!



rauf, oder geradeaus


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2012)

natürlich geradeaus, UND 25m hoch! 

sent by an android from outer space


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2012)

brüller!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G_V23Zi950&feature=related"]Tour de France (RÃ©mi GAILLARD).flv      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (17. Mai 2012)

Welch ein Aufwand, aber was für ein Spaß!!!!!


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2012)




----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


>


psychiatriefreizeiten sind einfach toll


----------



## knicksiknacksi (17. Mai 2012)

volker hat mich gerade auf den faden hier aufmerksam gemacht. wäre dieses jahr gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen und in züri war ich schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr.

leider treibe ich an dem termin eine gruppe älterer herren in saalbach die trails runter. wenn das wetter mitspielt wird das bei euch eine nette sause werden. wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## chriiss (17. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## cluso (17. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei.

Fahrgemeinschaft vom B-See aus?


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2012)

jesus freak und ich ebenfalls.
wir kommen freitag und fahren sonntag.
schade alti, aber bei dummheit kennt der herrgott halt keinen spaß nicht


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft vom B-See aus?





shutupandride schrieb:


> jesus freak und ich ebenfalls.



freut mich 

schade feri, aber vielleicht klappt es ja sonst nochmal vor sis.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Mai 2012)

als vorgezogenes gedenken an euer treffen, habe ich spontan eines bei mir organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> als vorgezogenes gedenken an euer treffen, habe ich spontan eines bei mir organisiert.





(Super, wenn meine Freundin (mal) wieder mault dann zeig ich ihr das Bild...  ).


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> (Super, wenn meine Freundin (mal) wieder mault dann zeig ich ihr das Bild...  ).


ach der ferri glänzt mit abwesenheit 
da seine terasse schon genug glanz versprüht....
dachte du seist geheilt und hättest fast alles  verkauft....
das leben als los?? lass los!


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2012)

zu geil die sammlung und zu schade, dass du nicht kommen kannst!!!

dachte auch, dass du zumindest das serotta verkauft hast und vom seven wusst ich gar nix.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Mai 2012)

naja wie immer im leben zwischen wollen und können klaft halt eine lücke, wenn man seine erwartungen nicht ganz heruNterschrauben will. das serotta will einfach keinen käufer finden, zumindest nicht zu meinem preis, das merlin und morati wären theoretisch auch vakant konnte mich nur noch nicht durchringen das großartig zu publizieren..

deshalb auch das bild, so hab ich zumindest dahingehend keine ausrede mehr...


und das seven habe ich unlängst bei ner verlosung gewonnen, deshalb bleibt es.


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Mai 2012)

misst  jetzt bin ich wieder der lowspeed loser auf dem alle rumhacken ... 
ichglaubichkommauchnicht

das merlin kannst du mir einfach hinstellen, ich hätschle und verwöhne es und erzähl ihm dann und wann gutenachtgeschichten aus den meerbergen  

petrüpt
flo

duane peters black out


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> und das seven habe ich unlängst bei ner *verlosung *gewonnen, deshalb bleibt es.



Bei was für Verlosungen muss man da mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Mai 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> misst  jetzt bin ich wieder der lowspeed loser auf dem alle rumhacken ...
> 
> 
> duane peters black out



na dann komm doch zu einem seminar bei mir - dann bist du nicht mehr der besenwagenscouter - zumindest nicht wenn es um die talFahrt geht....


@cluso
in einem abgeschlossenem paralleluniversum findet sowas ab und an statt...


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ichglaubichkommauchnicht



mach keinen sch... 

wir werden eine runde aussuchen, die alle hinbekommen, bzw. wo man auch prima abkürzen kann. 



knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> und das seven habe ich unlängst bei ner verlosung gewonnen, deshalb bleibt es.



aha, du hast es bekommen! glückwunsch 



knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> na dann komm doch zu einem seminar bei mir



bring den bloss nicht auf dumme gedanken. das brot ist schon fest fürs frühstück eingeplant 


am samstag haben sich zwei freundliche damen bereit erklärt während unserer tour auf den laden aufzupassen. d.h. wenn jemand abkürzen will, ist das überhaupt kein problem und er wird im laden mit einem bierchen, oder gazosa, oder sonstwas empfangen.

die zwei ladenhüterinnen:




_ISW7587_up von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Mai 2012)

ZeFlo
ichglaubichkommauchnicht
 attento ragazzo!!
 flo, auch ich bin gesundheitlich(z.zt) nicht auf der höhe 2000 hm zu fressen und 6std auf dem sattel zu sitzen.......(details sind unwichtig)
 ich versichere dir das du auf mich warten wirst beim ti-ausflug
ansonsten schmeissen wir vor der tour 2.5mg temesta rein... ist schön angstlösend und macht uns euphorisch
 flo ich renchne mit dir


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Mai 2012)

ja doch, ich komme. velölen ist schon dope genug 
weiss blos noch nicht ob samstag oder sonntag.


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2012)

prima! gerne auch sa und so


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2012)

so leute, langsam wird es ernst und wir waren am samstag auf reko-tour. 




DSCN0722 von singlestoph auf Flickr

wir sind zwar noch nicht einig wo es durchgehen wird, aber sicher ist, dass wir uns am samstag auf der einen (üetliberg), und am sonntag auf der anderen seite (züriberg) der stadt rumtreiben werden.

der herr singlestoph muss jetzt erst mal noch paris roubaix überleben und dann gehen wir ans fintuning 

ich bitte nochmal um kurze rückmeldung dazu:


versus schrieb:


> ich resümiere mal die zusagen/interessenten:
> 
> don trailo
> nebeljäger
> ...


----------



## TiJoe (4. Juni 2012)

Hi Versus!

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber es steht erst seit heute fest, dass ich am 17.6. arbeiten muss.

Ich dachte es mir zwar schon, aber ein kleiner Funke Hoffnung war da.

Jetzt hat es halt doch nicht geklappt.

Ich hoffe einfach auf die nächste Chance und wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (4. Juni 2012)

Hi Versus!

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber es steht erst seit heute fest, dass ich am 17.6. arbeiten muss. 

Ich dachte es mir zwar schon, aber ein kleiner Funke Hoffnung war da.

Jetzt hat es halt doch nicht geklappt.

Ich hoffe einfach auf die nächste Chance und wünsche euch viel Spaß! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juni 2012)

schade, joachim!
der g-sus friek und ich kommen jedenfalls.
die pfannenstiel abfahrt würde ich gerne machen.
ansonsten gilt für mich lieber lang und gschmaach, als (zu) kurz und hart


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2012)

ok, danke für die rückmeldung. schade, dass es nicht klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der g-sus friek und ich kommen jedenfalls.


----------



## Baldi (4. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub, das würd mir auch noch gefallen....


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das würd mir auch noch gefallen....



na dann mal los


----------



## cluso (4. Juni 2012)

Samstag bin ich dabii.

Sonntag eher nicht.

Wann gehts morgens eigentlich los?


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich dabii.
> 
> Sonntag eher nicht.
> 
> Wann gehts morgens eigentlich los?



sehr gut, freut mich!


ich zitiere mich mal selbst:




versus schrieb:


> also, wir haben getagt und es kam folgendes heraus:
> 
> 16. juni / 17. juni
> 
> ...



die angekündigten 4-5 std können gut auch noch zwischendrin abgekürzt werden.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Juni 2012)

das gibt ein intensives weekend...

freitag  noch  
http://www.tourdesuisse.ch/tour_de_suisse_2012/etappenplan/7_etappe/

zeitfahren in gossau zh ...

wird sicher lustig , hat 2 ganz tolle teilstücke....
wer holt mich am samstag ab?? 7.30 caffe und dann los zu stoph und versus
ansonsten reise ich im zuge an....


----------



## singlestoph (5. Juni 2012)

ohä, die strecke ist eher fies .... 
aber die fahren ja nur einmal im kreis rum ......


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2012)

ja spannendes profil! schade, dass man da urlaub nehmen müsste um dabei zu sein.


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2012)

Ich kriegs langsam mit der Angst zu tun. Seid Ihr jetzt da alle voll im Intensiv-Training auf das Ti-Treffen? Ich glaub ich pack mein 29 Frame gleich wieder ein. Ich trau mich da nicht mit der Neuen aufzutauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Seid Ihr jetzt da alle voll im Intensiv-Training auf das Ti-Treffen?



wie kommst du auf die idee


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2012)

Nicht so ernst nehmen, aber mit der Tour vom Don am Freitag vorher, da könnt ich am Samstag nur noch rumliegen...


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2012)

öhm, du hast gesehen, dass das eine etappe der tour de suisse ist? oder verstehe ich deinen humor grad nicht?


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2012)

habs jetzt geschnallt, guet Nacht


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> öhm, du hast gesehen, dass das eine etappe der tour de suisse ist? oder verstehe ich deinen humor grad nicht?


 
oh ja das war dievolle ironie
 wir gehen einfach gucken ....
 und kond. betrifft baldi
 niemand hat so wenige km hinter sich wie ich z.zt
 viel arbeiten > kranke dogs pflegen 
bin froh wenn ich nach 250hm nicht zusammenbreche........


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> habs jetzt geschnallt, guet Nacht



;-)

demfall kommst du? ein neues 29er schauen wir uns natürlich immer gern an. egal ob als frame, oder fertiges bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ja das war dievolle ironie
> wir gehen einfach gucken ....
> und kond. betrifft baldi
> niemand hat so wenige km hinter sich wie ich z.zt
> ...



Jaahh, lasst uns zur Einstimmung in den typischen Radlerwortschatz verfallen.

Niemand hat trainiert, jeder hat Schnupfen, Wehwechen oder keine Zeit usw.

und am Ende stehen alle TOPFIT am "Start".


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juni 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> .....
> am Ende stehen alle TOPFIT am "Start".



und es herrscht wieder harmonisches miteinander, einem Mannschaftszeitfahren gleichend....


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ;-)
> 
> demfall kommst du? ein neues 29er schauen wir uns natürlich immer gern an. egal ob als frame, oder fertiges bike!



Sonntag auf jeden Fall

Am Samstag würde es aktuell nur bis 14.00 Uhr gehen


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Sonntag auf jeden Fall
> 
> Am Samstag würde es aktuell nur bis 14.00 Uhr gehen



sehr gut, freut mich! sa. 14 Uhr sind wir vermutlich gerade mittendrin.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> und es herrscht wieder harmonisches miteinander, einem Mannschaftszeitfahren gleichend....



 mit windschatten war aber nicht viel dort hinauf 

mann hab ich gepumpt...


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ja das war dievolle ironie
> wir gehen einfach gucken ....
> und kond. betrifft baldi
> niemand hat so wenige km hinter sich wie ich z.zt
> ...



ich WEISS das du mehr schaffst 

btw: uetliberg trail, ihr könnt mich hochziehen (tram wäre unethisch) ich fahr dann runter und warte auf euch bis ihr wieder zurück seid 

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ich WEISS das du mehr schaffst
> 
> btw: uetliberg trail, ihr könnt mich hochziehen (tram wäre unethisch) ich fahr dann runter und warte auf euch bis ihr wieder zurück seid
> 
> ...


 
coole idee und betrinken uns im CAFFE MOTTA mit espressos 
ICH KOMME MIT DEM FULLY FLO!
*ANIWAY ICH FREUE MICH AUF DAS RUDEL*


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

woher auch immer diese sorge vor überambitioniertem sport kommt, an uns kanns nicht liegen. ich werde dieses jahr 40 (stoph ist es schon, harhar...) und 5kg weniger würden mich noch immer nicht nach bergspezialist aussehen lassen (hinweise zu diesem thema in richtung stoph unterlasse ich ). 

also *KEINE SORGE!* auf den üetli sind es zwar 450hm an stück, aber die kann man in aller ruhe auf nicht zu steilen wegen abkurbeln. erstmal oben angekommen geht es dann wellig weiter und als einkehroptionen stehen 3 beizen zur auswahl. das frühzeitige umkehren ist wie angekündigt auch kein problem. es muss nur noch das wetter mitmachen und alles wird gut


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2012)

@zigarettenbürschla

ich hätt hier noch a kiste fädder-bier-entwicklungshilfe für die züricher rumstehen - nimmst du den den buben mit?


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2012)

So wie ich die kenne, hat es am Sonntag kein fädder-Bier mehr:-(

Was solls, mach mich mal an die Arbeit.....







Wenn alles klappt gibts mehr davon spätestens am nächsten Sonntag


----------



## shutupandride (6. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> @zigarettenbürschla
> 
> ich hätt hier noch a kiste fädder-bier-entwicklungshilfe für die züricher rumstehen - nimmst du den den buben mit?


no gloohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

ha! das klingt ganz hervorragend ))


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Was solls, mach mich mal an die Arbeit.....



hei Baldi, du hast mindestens ein Woche Vorsprung auf mich, und ich sollte 2 von denen aufbauen.... ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> also *KEINE SORGE!* auf den üetli sind es zwar 450hm an stück, aber die kann man in aller ruhe auf nicht zu steilen wegen abkurbeln. ...



ich hab da keine sorge, wir (der don und meinereiner) kurbeln nicht, da ihr (du und stophokles) uns ja hoch ziehen wollt  
*ich find das wirklich nobel von euch* 

@ don
fully ist schön, hat deins wenigstens titanschrauben (meins hat das nämlich  )

ciao
flo


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Juni 2012)

meinst du die popligen 6 stück die wippe und dämpfer im zaum halten, oder hat´s da noch mehr...


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2012)

flo, du kommst mit dem zahnarztvehikel? kein wunder kommst du die berge nicht hoch 

ein bonti hätte ich noch angehängt, aber so neee...


----------



## spoony (6. Juni 2012)

Dann auch mal eine Rückmeldung von mir. Muss kurzfristig am Samstag Arbeiten. Werde wohl nicht vor 15.00 / 16.00 Uhr in Zürich sein. Melde mich dann noch per PM für die Kontaktdaten. Wenn ich früher bin, kann ich mich ja noch einklinken, ansonsten direkt zum Abendbier und dann noch eine Runde am Sonntag. Freue mich...


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juni 2012)

Wir kommen am Freitag Abend schon nach Zürich und stellen unser Zelt auf den Campingplatz am Zürichsee. Für das Gute Glück waren wir wohl ein wenig zu spät mit der Entscheidung...

Aber wehe es lästert einer über das Bauxit von meiner Freundin! Da stecken nämlich auch 12 Titanschrauben drin!


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2012)

spoony schrieb:


> Dann auch mal eine Rückmeldung von mir. Muss kurzfristig am Samstag Arbeiten. Werde wohl nicht vor 15.00 / 16.00 Uhr in Zürich sein. Melde mich dann noch per PM für die Kontaktdaten. Wenn ich früher bin, kann ich mich ja noch einklinken, ansonsten direkt zum Abendbier und dann noch eine Runde am Sonntag. Freue mich...



gegen 15 / 16 sind wir vermutlich schon gegen ende der tour. so lange es zur grillerei und für die sonntagstour reicht 



MisterXT schrieb:


> Wir kommen am Freitag Abend schon nach Zürich und stellen unser Zelt auf den Campingplatz am Zürichsee. Für das Gute Glück waren wir wohl ein wenig zu spät mit der Entscheidung...
> 
> Aber wehe es lästert einer über das Bauxit von meiner Freundin! Da stecken nämlich auch 12 Titanschrauben drin!



camping seebucht? das ist recht nett da! sie wird wohl nicht die einzige mit bauxit sein, schätze ich


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Juni 2012)

kann mir einer sagen, wo ich Freitag hinfahren soll (genaue Adresse?) 
Danke vielmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Juni 2012)

ihr kommt auch schon am freitag?! wann ungefähr werdet ihr eintreffen?

adresse kommt per pm.


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2012)

momentan habe ich 3 übernachtungen vermerkt, nämlich don trailo, jesusfreak und shutupandride, richtig? jemanden vergessen?

wer wird noch noch  übernachten und braucht eine unterkunft?

nochmal resumee der sicheren zusagen:

jesusfreak - sa/so
shutupandride- sa/so
spoony - so
baldi - sa
mr. xt- sa/so
mrs. xt- sa/so
nebeljäger - sa
don trailo- sa/so
fezza - sa
zeflo - sa
cluso - sa
singlestoph - sa/so
versus - sa/so


KORREKT?


----------



## Baldi (7. Juni 2012)

ich korrigiere

baldi - bis spät. 14.30 Uhr sa/so


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Juni 2012)

Ja bei mir so...
Nen schweren roten in der Tasche
Oder braucht ihr das gallusjubibier von schützengarten

Stoph  mach das Pivot  klar ..... 
So hast  du die Möglichkeit den grünen  Wicht zu liebkosen im märchenwald


----------



## cluso (7. Juni 2012)

Ja, Adresse wäre nicht schlecht wo das Spektakel steigt.


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> camping seebucht? das ist recht nett da! sie wird wohl nicht die einzige mit bauxit sein, schätze ich



 Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!

Und Versus, ja stimmt Mr. und Mrs. XT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Juni 2012)

also treffpunkt ist wie angekündigt stophs laden 

Flamme Rouge 
Erikastrasse 11
CH-8003 Zürich

meine kontaktdaten gibts gleich per pm.


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2012)

eben nochmal unterwegs gewesen

kitschalarm mit regenbogen




säntis




flamme rouge trikotagen




pano




acker unterwegs




margeriten am orchideentrail




leider ist der für sa. geplante trail gesperrt



ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Baldi (9. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder richtig anmächelig Der Acker wird zwar momentan grad unter Wasser sein, aber das chunnt guet auf nächstes Wochenende.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> hei Baldi, du hast mindestens ein Woche Vorsprung auf mich, und ich sollte 2 von denen aufbauen.... ;-)



War mir doch, dass er von 3 Lieferungen in die Schweiz gesprochen hat. Also meins wär fertig, wenn es den dasselbe ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> War mir doch, dass er von 3 Lieferungen in die Schweiz gesprochen hat. Also meins wär fertig, wenn es den dasselbe ist.


nene da irrst du dich....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=581852


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2012)

so, hier schifft es seit tagen aus allen rohren und das soll laut wetterbericht aber PÜNKTLICH zum ende der woche aufhören und am sa. sind sonne und 27 grad gemeldet! also 1a tropenwetter 

ich freu mich!

kein titan dabei, aber da kommen wir auch vorbei


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Juni 2012)

Geil, richig schön einsauen die Kisten und die Fahrer. Hatte eh nicht vor, mein Rad vorher zu putzen


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Juni 2012)

volker  jäger und ich werden also nicht bei euch schlafen...
wir übernachten 3.2 km nördlich von der erikastrasse entfernt 
dann haben deine gäste mehr platz und wir alten unsere ruhe


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> volker  jäger und ich werden also nicht bei euch schlafen...
> wir übernachten 3.2 km nördlich von der erikastrasse entfernt
> dann haben deine gäste mehr platz und wir alten unsere ruhe



pfffft... das bisschen badenerstrasse wird euch doch nicht am schlafen hindern 

ist aber ok, zu viert wäre es dann schon etwas voll gewesen.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> pfffft... das bisschen badenerstrasse wird euch doch nicht am schlafen hindern
> 
> ist aber ok, zu viert wäre es dann schon etwas voll gewesen.


 
sehe ich eben auch so...
 und wenn man schon ne residenz hat... sollte man sie auch nützen.....


----------



## Altitude (13. Juni 2012)

so freunde der sonne...

...die fädder entwicklungshilfe (a kasten grüner) hab ich heut dem
närmbercher zigarettenbürschle übergeben - schaun mer mal obs ankommt...

...ich wünsch euch ne geniale zeit - prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (13. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ... schaun mer mal obs ankommt ...
> ...ich wünsch euch ne geniale zeit - prost!


no wo denkst ner hie, boubers?!


----------



## Baldi (13. Juni 2012)

wusste nicht, dass man den grünen auch trinken kann


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> so freunde der sonne...
> 
> ...die fädder entwicklungshilfe (a kasten grüner) hab ich heut dem
> närmbercher zigarettenbürschle übergeben - schaun mer mal obs ankommt...
> ...



hey alti, vielen dank schonmal! ich hoffe es kommt auch noch was davon hier an 

schade, dass du es nicht schaffst!


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> no wo denkst ner hie, boubers?!



kannst du mir bitte noch eine grobe uhrzeit geben wann ihr morgen ankommt?


----------



## shutupandride (14. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> kannst du mir bitte noch eine grobe uhrzeit geben wann ihr morgen ankommt?


salve.
ich denke, wir müssten so gegen 20.00h da sein.
übernachtung mit isomatte und schlafsack, richtig?
grüße,
alex.


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> salve.
> ich denke, wir müssten so gegen 20.00h da sein.
> übernachtung mit isomatte und schlafsack, richtig?
> grüße,
> alex.



prima, danke!

einer <1.90m kann auch auf die couch !


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juni 2012)

Abfahrt spätestens 16 Uhr in Nürnberg, 21 Uhr sollten wir schaffen. 
Rasen werd ich nicht mit den Rädern hinten drauf


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Abfahrt spätestens 16 Uhr in Nürnberg, 21 Uhr sollten wir schaffen.
> Rasen werd ich nicht mit den Rädern hinten drauf



20-21 uhr ist perfekt.

spätestens ab der grenze würde ich dir das rasen auch wirklich nicht empfehlen 

dann bis morgen abend!


----------



## MisterXT (14. Juni 2012)

Bis wann ist denn morgen Abend noch jemand im Geschäft? Wir würden nämlich gern unser "Mitbringsel" gleich nach Ankunft abgeben, damit wir am Samstag direkt mit den Rädern auftauchen können. 
Oder gibt's so großzügige Parkmöglichkeiten in der Gegend?

Geplant wäre, das wir so gegen sechs in Zürich landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

der laden ist morgen abend mit sicherheit bis neun, oder zehn uhr offen. wir müssen ja auf die jungs aus dem fränkischen warten und dann noch ein, zwei grüne biere trinken 

kommt einfach vorbei, für den notfall habt ihr ja unsere nummern.

das thema parken werde ich gleich mal für alle erklären.


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

PARKEN
, oder parkieren, wie das hier eigentlich heisst ist ein schwieriges thema in zürich!



es gibt notorisch zu wenige bis keine parkplätze. im kreis drei rund um den laden geht es noch einigermassen. das empfohlene vorgehen ist wie folgt:

1. tagesbewilligung für die blaue zone für 15 franken kaufen (entweder bei der polizeistelle ums eck vom laden, oder hier online:
https://e-gov.stadt-zuerich.ch/pavwww/uc202tagesbewilligung/Disclaimer.do

2. gepäck und grossvolumige gastgeschenke D), sofern nicht auf dem rad transportierbar in stophs laden zwischendeponieren

3. mit auto und fahrrad darin, oder darauf einen parkplatz in einer blauen zone (markierung auf dem boden) suchen - BLOSS NICHT GELB, oder WEISS, das kostet gerne mal 120.- 

4. retour zum laden mit dem rad

5. auto nicht mehr bewegen bis zur abfahrt

zum ausladen vor dem laden anhalten ist kein problem, die erikastrasse ist eine recht ruhige, kleine strasse.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juni 2012)

D. h. ich brauch diese Bewilligung dann für Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag?
Alter Schwede!

Edit: Sonntag ist ja sogar for free Parken


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

nö, nur für samstag. freitag kommt ihr spät genug und samstag dann bis 19 uhr. sonntag darf tatsächlich kostenlos geparkt, parkiert werden


----------



## MisterXT (14. Juni 2012)

Bestens! 
Dann werden wir Freitags vorbeischauen und dann die nächsten Tage das Auto am Campingplatz stehen lassen. Die fünf Kilometer schaffen wir ins Geschäft. Haben dann halt einen Bonus für die Tour!


----------



## MisterXT (14. Juni 2012)

Ach so: ab wann darf ich denn dann Freitag Abends ohne Karte in der Nähe parkieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> hey alti, vielen dank schonmal!



da nich für... 



versus schrieb:


> schade, dass du es nicht schaffst!



glaubt mir, ärgert mich am meisten...


----------



## cluso (14. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> PARKEN
> , oder parkieren, wie das hier eigentlich heisst ist ein schwieriges thema in zürich!
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz kapiert...aber können wir das Samstags noch klären?

(Muss ich das nur für Samstag auch machen?).


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2012)

........an unseren deutschen gästen...

seid nicht erschüttert über das schweizer parkierwesen....und deren preise...........wenn wir noch samstagabends von v und s ne stadtbesichtigung bekommen........... und durst uns begleitet,werdet ihr schnell merken

wie hart der franken und deren nebenerscheinungen sind...  
.......das parken ist nicht das teuerste  ist in der stadt  ..........


----------



## cluso (15. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ........an unseren deutschen gästen...
> 
> *seid nicht erschüttert über das schweizer parkierwesen....und deren preise*...........wenn wir noch samstagabends von v und s ne stadtbesichtigung bekommen........... und durst uns begleitet,werdet ihr schnell merken
> 
> ...



Na dann übe ich mich in Gelassenheit.


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Ach so: ab wann darf ich denn dann Freitag Abends ohne Karte in der Nähe parkieren?



ab 18 uhr.


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2012)

hier aus den FAQ der stadtpolizei zürich:


Gelten Blaue Zonen auch an Samstagen?

Ja, von 8.00 bis 18.00 Uhr


Wann sind die Blauen Zonen "in Betrieb"?

Montag bis Samstag, von 8.00 bis 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2012)

so leute, ich mache jetzt feierabend und gehe mal einkaufen.

wir sehen uns dann zum frühstück am samstag, ab 9.30 uhr, flamme rouge, erikastrasse 11, 8003 zh


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ........an unseren deutschen gästen...
> 
> seid nicht erschüttert über das schweizer parkierwesen....und deren preise...........wenn wir noch samstagabends von v und s ne stadtbesichtigung bekommen........... und durst uns begleitet,werdet ihr schnell merken
> 
> ...



 das wird wieder zu reichlich gesprächsstoff führen. wenn ich dann noch die geschichte meiner teuersten parkbusse auspacke, glaubt mir eh keiner mehr...

mal sehen wie es so läuft mit dem stadtrundgang. flamme rouge eignet sich hervorragend für eine ausgiebige grillerei mit anschliessendem sitzbleiben bis in die nacht. kneipen und bars sind aber auch in unmittelbarer nähe.

ich habe gestern läuten hören, dass es samstag abend noch eine sideshow-event geben wird. macht euch auf was gefasst 














cluso schrieb:


> Na dann übe ich mich in Gelassenheit.



so schlimm ist es auch nicht. zumindest wenn man nur ein wochenende da ist


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2012)

einfach einkalkulieren das   jäger und ich nach der tour kurz  in die basis ZH fahren und uns umziehen den wein einpacken und so schnell es geht wieder erscheinen ............


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Juni 2012)

Soooo...
Parkbewilligung ist ausgedruckt, um 13 Uhr verpisse ich mich hier auf Arbeit, packe meinen Schei$ und dann rollen die Franken los nach Zürich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Soooo...
> Parkbewilligung ist ausgedruckt, um 13 Uhr verpisse ich mich hier auf Arbeit, packe meinen Schei$ und dann rollen die Franken los nach Zürich!


 
 gute fahrt!


----------



## cluso (15. Juni 2012)

Leute, das Wetter wird/ist mal sowas von geil.


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2012)

hier ist gerade der kartoffelsalat in der mache und es hat 26 grad. ich glaube das wird gut ))

gute fahrt an alle!


----------



## chriiss (16. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (16. Juni 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch allen!
> 
> Sehnsüchtige Grüße aus dem Odenwald



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, wobei meine Grüße aus Frankfurt kommen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## singlestoph (16. Juni 2012)

haben wir, jetzt bald BBQ


----------



## Fezza (16. Juni 2012)

Hey, Jungs und Mädelz

VIELEN DANK für den schönen Tag!!! es war wiederal SPITZE!! 

Die, die nicht waren, haben was verpasst!! 

Ich hoffe, euch mit meinen, wenigen Schnappschüssen eine Freude zu bereiten.....






Angfangen haben wir heute mit einem ausgiebigen Frühstück und dem Begutachten der bereits anwesende Bikes.....

.... die Bikes wurden mehr und somit nahmen auch die fachkundigen Blicke und Ratschläge ein grösseres Ausmass an....






..... nach einem mittellangen Bergzeitfahren.....






....... waren wir beim ersten Aussichtspunkt angelangt.....















.... mit herrlichem Ausblick auf die Glarner Alpen...





..... und der Zeit, sich auf die Weiterfahrt mental und auch physisch vorzubereiten....



...Wie gewohnt wurde viel gelacht, gespielt und gescherzt.....











Bei der anschliessenden Rast vor dem coolen Downhill und der anschliessenden Rückkehr in die Ausgangsbasis, wurden Fahreindrücke und teilweise auch Ausdrücke verhandelt......





.... Nachdem alle heil in der Flamme Rouge angekommen waren wurde vorzüglich diniert und weiter gefachsimpelt....


 

Vielen Dank, dass ich dabei sein durfte!!!!! Viel Spass bei der morgigen Tour und erfreut mich mit tollen Bildern und Komentaren zu diesem, mitlerweile traditionellen, Treffen!!

Danke, euer Fezza (jetzt mit müden Schinken auf dem Weg zu regenerieren)


----------



## Baldi (17. Juni 2012)

Wann geht es morgen, äh heute weiter?


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2012)

10:00 meeten 
11:00 abflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (17. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich gewußt hätte das Ti-Crosser auch erlaubt sind, dann wäre ich mal mit meinem Eriksen vorbei gekommen. Von Büsingen wäre das ein Klax gewesen...

Euch weiterhin viel Spass...


----------



## cluso (17. Juni 2012)

Schööööönnnnn wars.

Bin mit nem ganz breiten Grinsen heimgefahren.

Danke den Organisatoren und Guides.

Habt euch irre Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Juni 2012)

Oh ja
Es war wieder  mal einfach nur hot hot hot

Es war für mich ein Genuss mit euch schöne stunden
Erlebt zu haben , die üblichen verdächtigen und die *neuen*(sehr angenehme)
Typen ein wenig kennengelernt zu haben

Ein großes Dankeschön auch an die Veranstalter und ihrer entourage
Dann euch war es so wie es sein darf
Entspannt herzlich und voller Muse 
Grazie!!

Und bis bald mal


----------



## Baldi (17. Juni 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite ein GROSSES LOB an die Organisatoren. War einfach alles Super, ausser, dass ich gestern Abend nicht mitbechern konnte:-(

Hat mir aber vielleicht auf der heutigen TI-Rundfahrt mit 45km geholfen Die heutige Tour war ebenfalls obergeil, mit einem der besten Pfannitrails. 

Titanbikes sind übrigens nicht nur zum Fötele da, man kann damit auch auf Bänkli hüpfen







Aber Fotoshooting muss schon sein....


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2012)

liebe titantreffler

vielen dank für das schöne wochenende! es hat mich sehr gefreut die alten gesichter wiederzusehen und neue kennenzulernen. ich finde wir waren ein super trüppchen und auch die "entourage" hat sich sehr wohl unter den titanverrückten gefühlt ;-)

bilder gibts später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. Juni 2012)

Auch ich möchte mich tief beeindruckt bei den Initiatoren, ihren Helferinnen und Helfern, und allen Aktiven für

das tolle Blau am Himmel und zu Wasser





.....deren Folgen





den Züritrails und incl. perfekten Untergrund










den voll gelungen, langen kurzweiligen Abend

mit Nightrace:





In und Ausländischen Köstlichkeiten,









tiefgründigen Buchrezensionen,





und den beiden Franken, die einen alten Knacker geduldig mitsprinten liessen... " hombs da ins Hirn %&§)/&% ......"...

euer Nebeljäger

schee woars!


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2012)

so, jetzt habe ich auch mal ein paar fotos runtergezogen.

samstag morgen besammeln und bikes aufestellen




titantreffen 2012_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und bestaunen



titantreffen 2012_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_09 von ver.sus auf Flickr



frühstücken



IMG_1305 von ver.sus auf Flickr

der heiss erwartete nebeljäger mit seinem steinbock



titantreffen 2012_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr

gleich ausprobieren - wow geht der ab



titantreffen 2012_10 von ver.sus auf Flickr

farbkonzepte ausarbeiten



blauorange von ver.sus auf Flickr

stahl ein wenig abseits ;-)



IMG_1307 von ver.sus auf Flickr

man bereitet sich langsam vor



titantreffen 2012_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_13 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_12 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_14 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_15 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und los gehts auf die samstagsrunde auf den üetliberg

mr. und mrs. xt winken



titantreffen 2012_16 von ver.sus auf Flickr

don trailo und fezza on the run



titantreffen 2012_17 von ver.sus auf Flickr

wheeeeelieeee



titantreffen 2012_18 von ver.sus auf Flickr

peace



titantreffen 2012_19 von ver.sus auf Flickr

baldi und nebeljäger



titantreffen 2012_20 von ver.sus auf Flickr

tete de la tour



IMG_1310 von ver.sus auf Flickr

felsenegg



IMG_1323 von ver.sus auf Flickr

stambek mit heimatberg im hintergrund



IMG_1334 von ver.sus auf Flickr

einkehr im albishaus




IMG_1336 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_1338 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_1339 von ver.sus auf Flickr

sags durch die blume 



IMG_1344 von ver.sus auf Flickr

weiter gehts



IMG_1346 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_1355 von ver.sus auf Flickr

bei blendender laune



IMG_1358 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_1360 von ver.sus auf Flickr

freche bande!



IMG_1361 von ver.sus auf Flickr

daumen hoch



IMG_1362 von ver.sus auf Flickr

zurück und chillen vor dem grillen



IMG_1364 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_1367 von ver.sus auf Flickr





titantreffen 2012_23 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_24 von ver.sus auf Flickr

so, jetzt langts mal. das pixie-eliminator-night-sprint-race und tag / tour zwei kommen ein ander mal.

nochmal: 
zwei tolle tage mit einer tollen gruppe von leuten. ich denke die fotos sprechen für sich. ich hoffe alle sind gut zuhause angekommen, bzw. dun das noch. vielen dank fürs kommen und sehr gerne mal wieder


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2012)

danke fürs kommen auch wenn das tourenguido-spielen eine eher anstrengende sache war, vorallem heute


----------



## spoony (18. Juni 2012)

Dann auch von meiner Seite noch ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Organisation und die HelferInnen im Hintergrund. Bei den Fotos bedaure ich etwas, dass ich am ersten Tag nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber heute war es ja auch nicht schlecht wie das Bild beweist und sowohl Up- wie Downhill waren doch sehr angenehm. ;-) Hoffentlich bis bald... 



​


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)




----------



## cluso (18. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich auch mal ein paar fotos runtergezogen.
> 
> samstag morgen besammeln und bikes aufestellen
> 
> ...



Die Ansammlung an Titan und sehr feinen Stahlrädern (gell Don und Michi) war beeindruckend und Fr. "Laubfrosch" hat sich mit den ganzen "Verrückten" wacker geschlagen.



(Aber Stoph, das Serotta Concours kannst ruhig mal entsorgen, wird ja sowieso nicht beachtet.  ).


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> (Aber Stoph, das Serotta Concours kannst ruhig mal entsorgen, wird ja sowieso nicht beachtet.  ).



 ja das rad ist in echt noch schöner


----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2012)

wie ich sehe, hattet ihr spass - freust mich...

(mein highlight des we's war "nur" ne flennende teamassistentin im hochseilgarten - gott sei dank net meine...)


----------



## cluso (18. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> wie ich sehe, hattet ihr spass - freust mich...
> 
> (mein highlight des we's war "nur" ne *flennende *teamassistentin im hochseilgarten - gott sei dank net meine...)



Ich habe zuerst "brennende" gelesen..


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juni 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich habe zuerst "brennende" gelesen..


solche kann man immer gut gebrauchen
http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Deichkind/Bueck-dich-Hoch

@organisations- und eventmanagement, cateringservice, kaffeekocher, bierholer und anderes gestrüpp:
der fränkische mensch an sich (selbstfreilich gibt es auch ausnahmen) ist ein graddler. 
er geht nicht gern unter fremdes volk, redet nicht gern mit ebensolchem und schließt sich erst recht nicht ebensolchem an. 
er hält sich, kurzum, am liebsten dort auf, wo er sich auskennt, wo er die leut kennt und sich auch nicht in sachen kontaktfreudigkeit (die nicht großartig ausgeprägt ist) übermäßig anstrengen muss. 
so begibt es sich, dass der meiste franke seinen gau von der wiege bis zur bahre maximal im urlaub nur kurzzeitig und eher ungern verlässt und manchmal schon bei der abfahrt sehnsucht nach zuhause hat.
aber, wie ich gestern schon sabine und volker chpontan entgegegengechleudert habe: so richtige da a...löcher warn da jetzt nicht dabei unter den titanfuzzis und ihrem anhang
um ein noch größeres lob aus einem franken herauszukitzeln, müsste man ihn schwerstens foltern ... 
 
danke nochmal für alles, das war sehr cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Juni 2012)

ja wirklich schade, dass du nicht da warst. bist aber bestens vertreten worden durch die beiden anderen herrn. 

das grüner vollbier - sehr fein! überhaupt habe ich lange nicht mehr so viel bier getrunken wie samstag aben. kein wunder bei der auswahl. sonntag ging es nach ersten anlaufschwierigkeiten erstaunlich gut. sprich lauter gute getränke 

das letzte habe ich gestern beim fussball schauen aufgemacht 

nochmal vielen dank an die spender!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2012)

wird zeit, dass ich da dann mal mit menem stahl toadi auch dabei bin

schöne bilder schöne bikes...


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der fränkische mensch an sich...



   wäre mir jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen.



shutupandride schrieb:


> danke nochmal für alles, das war sehr cool!



bitte, sehr gerne. kann ich nur zurückgeben 




titantreffen 2012_41 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)

5. Ausgabe
5. Volltreffer
5 gazosas in 50 min
Und ja ich wusste das Zürich ein idealer Ort ist
Ihr seid alle Freaks
Und very Mad 
Wenn sein muss
Wie Zuhause


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> bitte, sehr gerne. kann ich nur zurückgeben


was schaust denn so verkrampft, bist ned belastbar?!


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2012)

konzentriert! nicht verkrampft. 

andere wirkten noch etwas angestrengter 




titantreffen 2012_46 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Fezza (18. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> konzentriert! nicht verkrampft.
> 
> andere wirkten noch etwas angestrengter
> 
> ...



... dass er so verkrampft schaut, liegt wohl daran, dass er son breiten Hintern hat!!, weisst du wie es ist, wenn man übergewichtig ist?!?!


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Juni 2012)

Jungs, vielen Dank für alles:
Location, Bier, Essen, Übernachtung, diverse Mitbringsel aus dem Shop, interessante und inspirierende Unterhaltungen über Fahrräder im speziellen und das Leben im allgemeinen... 

Hat mich sehr gefreut! Das machen wir mal wieder!


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2012)

daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen. der junge mann rechts, der gerade von dem bub abgetrocknet wird,hat eindeutig kein gewichtsproblem. ganz entspannt wirkt er aber irgendwie nicht 




titantreffen 2012_37 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Juni 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hat mich sehr gefreut! Das machen wir mal wieder!



mich auch und sehr gerne wieder


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> mich auch und sehr gerne wieder


 word!!!!
 es war so lässig
 schwärme heute noch im job was für ein geiles weekend wir hatten 
p.s ....und wie immer sind doch die kerle real( noch) feiner als im forum


----------



## MisterXT (18. Juni 2012)

So, Mr. und Mrs. XT sind mittlerweile auch Zuhause gelandet und erfreuen sich an den spitzenmässigen Bildern. Nur das diese bei weitem nicht wiedergeben können, wie genial das ganze wirklich war!

Auch hier noch ein Riesen Dankeschön an die Super Orga!
Und an alle, die dabei waren. Jungs, hat Riesen Spass gemacht!


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ... der junge mann rechts ... hat eindeutig kein gewichtsproblem. ganz entspannt wirkt er aber irgendwie nicht


der schaut für einen durchschnittlichen kulmbacher ganz normal


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Juni 2012)




----------



## Baldi (18. Juni 2012)

Dem habt ihr aber auch ein 12" anstatt 14" gegeben, Ihr seid ja so gemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (18. Juni 2012)

den haben sie mir auch untergejubelt....


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Dem habt ihr aber auch ein 12" anstatt 14" gegeben, Ihr seid ja so gemein.



Ja die haben das ganze mit unfairen  Mitteln durchgezogen 
Das 1 fr Rad war viel schneller

Ich habe auch bei der strengen Schiedsrichterin protestieren wollen.....
Aber die 20 fr die mir zugesteckt wurden haben mich dann doch verstummen lassen....


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Juni 2012)

ich konnte den jungen Sprinterkönig auch nur mit einem ganz fiesen Wendemanöver im Zaum halten.....der hätte mich sonst mit seiner Endgeschwindigkeit atomisiert ...



Don, waren das die 20 SFR die wir den Zürcher öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gespendet haben?? )


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juni 2012)

Aber die treuen Fans gingen voll ab
Waren da Wetten dabei?



Oh Jäger das war gestern der Lacher bei uns...


----------



## Baldi (18. Juni 2012)

Nur kurz für diejenigen als Erinnerung, welche am Sonntag dabei waren.

Ein Vid bis 4.45 vom Sunntigstrail. Achtung keine Orginalaufnahme vom Sonntag. War da schon mal in einem früheren Leben auf Carbon unterwegs

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbaZnSdpK2s&list=UU25awR0AyC9srIkAA7zUMwQ&index=5&feature=plcp"]nino trails 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Dem habt ihr aber auch ein 12" anstatt 14" gegeben, Ihr seid ja so gemein.



tststs, keine ausreden, 16" gilt für alle ! ! ! 

pixiclieren ist ja schliesslich keine spassveranstaltung. da gibt es strenge regeln 

http://www.pixie-inc.com/


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2012)

Ja ja, wenn ihr am Sabbat so Sachen macht.


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2012)

Die Samstagstour




































innerschweiz (Zugersee, Rigi etc.)




































der VIP-Gast Beat  http://www.bbbeat.ch/Home.2.0.html


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juni 2012)

schöne Fotos, und passendes Wetter...


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2012)

super bilder stoph ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> super bilder stoph ! ! !


 
ich finds auch lässig das ihr immer  ne kamera rauszückt


----------



## shutupandride (19. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> super bilder stoph ! ! !


oh mann, ich will auf der stelle wieder auf euren trails surfen...
(crazy clients)


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh mann, ich will auf der stelle wieder auf euren trails surfen...
> (crazy clients)


 hör auf 
 ich hatte beim job gestern nen kulturshock wie nach 5 wochen asien.....


----------



## Fezza (19. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Bilderz Stoph!! bin froh, meistens direkt hinter dir gefahren zu sein, sonst gäbe es von mir auch "Downhillpics"


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilderz Stoph!! bin froh, meistens direkt hinter dir gefahren zu sein, sonst gäbe es von mir auch "Downhillpics"


diese ht`fahrer sind klasse
auch die franken 
wahnsinnig was die bolzen und der stoph mit starrgabel und ss 
chapeau >nicht spektakulär .........aber ne gelassene eleganz die einfach  ist


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2012)

hat eigentlich jemand die bikes (schÃ¶n einzeln) abgelichtet. ich hatte im laden ja nicht besonders viel zeit fÃ¼r solche dinge , am morgen hatte ich noch daran gedacht aber da lag *The Photowandâ¢* noch in der sonne. nachher gings irgendwie unter ....


----------



## shutupandride (19. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hör auf
> ich hatte beim job gestern nen kulturshock wie nach 5 wochen asien.....


ach, "du" hattest auch eine drogeninduzierte psychose!?


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ach, "du" hattest auch eine drogeninduzierte psychose!?



mffffpfff..... schluck......


----------



## Baldi (19. Juni 2012)

Gibt es keine Zustandsbilder vom Sonntag morgen 2.00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Zustandsbilder vom Sonntag morgen 2.00 Uhr?



den Zustand hast du doch an unserem reduzierten Sonntagstempo gesehen....

Spass bei Seite, war echt klasse wie Sonntag trotz dem späten Abend(ähhh frühen Morgen) gefahren wurde!!
Man merkte hier Stark wie reduziert und kontrolliert unser Genuss war.

...wenn sich angestrengte Diskussionen auf die Fahrleistung am Folgetag niederschlagen würden hätts anders ausgschaut.


----------



## Baldi (19. Juni 2012)

ich glaub ihr hattet einfach dank dem grünen Bier verdammt guten Stoff. Wieder mal sind die Franken schuld. 

Äh wann is das nächste Ti-Treffen in Zürich, kommendes Wochenende


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2012)

Noch ein bisschen drum her rum:


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2012)

das Bild muss hier rein:


----------



## Loli.. (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute!

War ein riesenspaß mit euch allen, tolle Bilder!

Danke an Stoph für das Bike und überhaupt. 

LG aus dem verregneten Göttingen..  (Ich will wieder nach Züri..... )


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2012)

Wow, schöne Bilders.... 

Wir "mussten" unsere Titanen in Kirchzarten über die 116 prügeln, war auch nicht schlecht. Aber irgendwann klappt es mal.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Zustandsbilder vom Sonntag morgen 2.00 Uhr?



doch gibt es 




titantreffen 2012_50 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_48 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_51 von ver.sus auf Flickr




titantreffen 2012_55 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann klappt es mal.
> 
> Robert


 
das versuchst du seit 5 jahren! 

aber wir verstehen dich zu gut 
ich würde auch nicht 11std  fahren wollen  für ein treffen
aber 5-6  std  schon....


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das versuchst du seit 5 jahren!
> 
> aber wir verstehen dich zu gut
> ich würde auch nicht 11std  fahren wollen  für ein treffen
> aber 5-6  std  schon....



Das Problem ist nicht nur die Entfernung, aber schon auch. Ich brauch halt dafür den Freitag und den Montag frei, das geht nicht immer. Das wirklich Problem sind aber meine Prioritäten.Bisher war ich entweder im Urlaub oder auf einem lang geplanten Rennen. Aber das letztere wird sich ändern


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2012)

und nebenbei
 es war eine phantasische tropennacht in züri
was aufzeigt das ein ganzes weekend eben schon toller ist!


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Juni 2012)

das stimmt Don! 
Bin froh das ich mich für die verlängerte Version entschieden habe.(auch wegen Signaustrasse und deren Bewohner!!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2012)

( p.s ich war ja sonntag am abhängen und das war auch sehr wohltuend...) aber eure umgebung hat mich pos. überrascht...) 
obwohl ich ja die city gut kenne, kannte ich eben alles um den u-berg echt nicht
war echt wie urlaub

ich würde mal sagen *2013* wieder in *zürich
*und ich werde euch ein wenig unter die arme greifen
 könnte mir vorstellen das wir auch eine mahlzeit im garten an der signaustrasse anbieten könnten etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc 
 nochmals stoph und volker et les autres
besten dank!


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen *2013* wieder in *zürich
> *und ich werde euch ein wenig unter die arme greifen
> könnte mir vorstellen das wir auch eine mahlzeit im garten an der signaustrasse anbieten könnten etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc
> nochmals stoph und volker et les autres
> besten dank!




klingt nicht schlecht. das sollten wir nochmal besprechen.

die herren veranstalter hatten jedenfalls auch ihren spass:




titantreffen 2012_43 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juni 2012)

Sonntach


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## singlestoph (20. Juni 2012)

alle bilder: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157630188852198/with/7399811120/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoony (20. Juni 2012)

Danke euch allen für die tollen Bilder...


----------



## Altitude (21. Juni 2012)

ja danke - so hält die trauer länger nach...


----------



## shutupandride (21. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen *2013* wieder in zürich


was haltet ihr von einem treff in franken?


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einem treff in franken?



Grüne und Bocksbeutel.....


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Juni 2012)

Da würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich euch hier begrüßen könnte! 
Heute ne geile Feierabendrunde gefahren, auf die Trails würde ich euch gern mal entführen


----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Grüne und Bocksbeutel.....


----------



## Baldi (21. Juni 2012)

Auf die Franken 2013


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2012)

Baldi schrieb:


> Auf die Franken 2013



auf zum fröhlichen Franken hinterherhetzen....


----------



## TiJoe (22. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einem treff in franken?



Franken?

Fände ich gut! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Juni 2012)

das klingt nach einer hervorragenden idee!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das klingt nach einer hervorragenden idee!


 
 ja dann mussen wir uns auch mal ein wenig bewegen 
 sehr fein...
 daten einfach mal 3mt voher fixen


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2012)

genau. und frühzeitig fahrgemeinschaften bilden


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> genau. und frühzeitig fahrgemeinschaften bilden


 ev könnte man  für ein taschengeld einen bus org.
 damit mal alle bikes etc  platz hätten und noch ne karre für die menschen??!!!.... ich komme dann mit 2( offroad steel und allroad ti 
lasst uns das machen


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2012)

au backe, na da hab ich ja was angestellt ...
2012 oder 2013?


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Juni 2012)

Wir sind beide schuld würde ich sagen 
Peilen wir mal 2013 an, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wir sind beide schuld würde ich sagen
> Peilen wir mal 2013 an, oder?!


 
*2013 *


----------



## knicksiknacksi (22. Juni 2012)

ach ja, so ne brauereitour durch die fränkische schweiz hat was - kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Fezza (22. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *2013 *



2. Hälfte, dann kann ich ev. auch dabei sein!


----------



## Altitude (22. Juni 2012)

frangen2013 ist a subber plan...

...und die plörre heist G R Ü N E R


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

au ja franken...meine zweite heimat...weissenburg...

mit dem toad wär ich dabei...


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...und die plörre heist G R Ü N E R


faltsch, T U C H E R !


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2012)

ok, dann machen wir das eben 2013.
...
hey ti fans!

sportsfreund altitude aus erlangen-süd hat für nächstes jahr schon eine unterkunft aufgetan, preise sind kommod, die lage ideal mittendrin.
http://www.bsw24.de/Goessweinstein.81+M584965a0c47.0.html?&tx_bswaccommodations_pi1[action]=show&tx_bswaccommodations_pi1[controller]=Accommodation
ich dachte ursprünglich an zelten, aber man will ja auch ein bisschen komfort, auch wenns nur eine durchgerammelte matratze eines stockbetts ist
jajaja, ich weiß, es ist noch weit hin aber nur so mal, um die lage zu checken


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

subber, das zigarettenbürschle ist echt fix...

mir würds freuen, mit euch durch die frängische heimat zu cruisen...

...und das beste, bei uns ist's meistens ab märz schneefrei - d.h. wir machen
ein warmup in frangen und im sommer was bei euch eidgenossen...


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2012)

erbitte dann noch andere alternativen zum pennen  ev mache ich und jäger ? nen kurzurlaub um die weine von früh bist spät zu kosten 
_zelten geht bei mir gar nicht_
ich finde wir könnten im spätsommer 2013 in ch auch was machen
so unter dem motto traumräder on tour( 29er /ti / steel/ und vernächlässigste plastebomber  die alle in der garage haben , aber sich es nicht wagen im forum zu posten


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

da gibt's genug alternativen zum pennen - bedenke aber bei deiner planung, dass die fränkische schweiz für seine brauereidichte bekannt ist - weinberge findest du eher am main (ca. 75 km südwestlich - da biete ich mich aber gerne als guide an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> da gibt's genug alternativen zum pennen - bedenke aber bei deiner planung, dass die fränkische schweiz für seine brauereidichte bekannt ist - weinberge findest du eher am main (ca. 75 km südwestlich - da biete ich mich aber gerne als guide an)


 
danke mister guide
........diese knapp 100km lohnen sich bestimmt wenn man schon mal da ist..
p.s ich hab keine einziges deutsches bier gertunken(warum auch immer)
die zürcherpfütze schmeckte vorzüglich


----------



## shutupandride (27. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ... weinberge findest du eher am main (ca. 75 km südwestlich ...


entweder du meinst nordwestlich oder, dass es am nördlinger ries weinberge gibt.
letzteres weiss ich nicht, da mir wein am a.... vorbeigeht
(klugschei.ssermodus off)

bezüglich unterkunftsmöglichkeiten für noble ältere herren sind wir größter freude, für diese ein gediegenes etablissement, das allerhöchsten ansprüchen genügt, klamachen zu dürfen


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> allerhöchsten ansprüchen genügt, klamachen zu dürfen


 wir werden bis dahin sicher was passendes finden


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> entweder du meinst nordwestlich oder, dass es am nördlinger ries weinberge gibt.



sorry, in fädd wars in erdkunde wichtiger zu lernen wie die routen der grünen auf streife sind...


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

hab noch eion paar bilders vom samstagabend


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



...da hat wohl einer des gute bier aus fädd net verdragn oder wie soll ich mir des erklärn...


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2012)

stoph hast du das bild vom vulture ganz alleine ohne fahrer auf dem trail


----------



## shutupandride (27. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...da hat wohl einer des gute bier aus fädd net verdragn oder wie soll ich mir des erklärn...


du und dei tuchergschlamp!
ne, der mann ist einfach von seinem 3. platz vom kinderradfahren und dem zugehörigen preis in seinen händen (nini rosso: "il silenzio") vollkommen überwältigt und weiss nicht, wohin mit seiner freude


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> du und dei tuchergschlamp!
> ne, der mann ist einfach von seinem 3. platz vom kinderradfahren und dem zugehörigen preis in seinen händen (nini rosso: "il silenzio") vollkommen überwältigt und weiss nicht, wohin mit seiner freude



überbordende freude würde ich sagen. läuft bei uns jetzt rauf und runter 

hab auch noch schnell was vom abschluss-eis am zürisee




IMG_1414 von ver.sus auf Flickr





IMG_1415 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ... läuft bei uns jetzt rauf und runter


ich wusste, ihr zwei habt geschmack


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

ich bestell heute/morgen noch mehr trikots falls jemand will .....

limitierte auflage in weiss fürs sommerrennradfahren und für die die rumheulen wegen allesimmerschwarzundcoolinzürich siehtmanausdemautumobiljakaum ..

20stk L/XL damenundherren hab ich mir gedacht

falls jemand will


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## TiJoe (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Farbgebung!

Bestellungen im Thread oder per PN?

Gruß Joe


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

pn

grössen hier: cuore.ch/downloads/Groessentabelle/Groessen_Oberteile.pdf


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

müssten wenn nix schief geht knapp vor SiS (erstes augustwochenende) ankommen.
ich nehm trikots mit nach weidental zu anprobe, übergabe und versenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (29. Juni 2012)

Die sehen wirklich gut aus! Wie fällt die Ärmellänge bei dem Langarmtrikot aus (M im Vergleich zum L)? Danke, alex


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juni 2012)

L hab ich noch da kann ich nachmessen


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2012)

je einmal xl.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juni 2012)

L innen an der naht 550mm 
XXL 570mm

zirka

dann , wer weiss, ist vielleicht XL genau dazwischen


----------



## OneTwo (2. Juli 2012)

Danke, jetzt mess ich mal bei mir nach ...


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2012)

Herr Doktor, Skalpell Bitte!!!

Danke Herr Jäger


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2012)

dr. hope?


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> dr. hope?



Ich hab für die OP Miete zu danken Stoph! )


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## shutupandride (27. Juli 2012)

Lecker!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

